# installing can lights in ceiling coil heat



## spareho (Jul 31, 2007)

first all hello to everyone.  I just bought a new house that was built in 1969. it has ceiling coils for heating. i would like to install can lights. and build a soffit in my dining room. does anyone have ideas to do this without cutting through a coil and losing my heating.

thanks
jamie


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 31, 2007)

About the only way you can find most of them...if they are all working ..is to find someone with a thermal imaging camera.
The loops will show up with a greater temperature differential ..the more the better.

Some heating companies carry them...some Home Inspectors(me)...and all fire departments that can afford them, but they don't lend them out usually, except to train someone. 

If you do cut through one.....good luck with the repairs.


----------

